# Colocação de dados online



## ap12b (11 Mai 2010 às 12:23)

Pessoal eu pertenço a um grupo de alunos de Ansião que adquiriu um estação meteorológica (wmr200).
Nós já conseguimos por a estação a recolher dados, mas apesar de termos pesquisado ainda não percebemos como conseguir pôr os dados recolhidos online.
Abri este tópico para pedir ajuda, para alguém poder-nos explicar a nós e a todos os que comprarem estações futuramente como expor os dados na internet.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 12:35)

Consulta este tópico 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ologica-disponibilizar-dados-online-1672.html


----------



## ap12b (11 Mai 2010 às 14:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Consulta este tópico
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ologica-disponibilizar-dados-online-1672.html




obrigado por teres respondido eu ja tinha visto esse topico e mesmo assim fiquei com duvidas.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 14:39)

ap12b disse:


> obrigado por teres respondido eu ja tinha visto esse topico e mesmo assim fiquei com duvidas.



Já estão a utilizar algum software para recolher os dados no computador ?


----------



## ap12b (11 Mai 2010 às 23:04)

Neste momento só ainda temos o software que veio com a estação para recolher os dados para o pc.
Para por online é necessário outro programa?
Já ouvi falar no meteohub… mas segundo o que li precisa-mos de um linksys para conseguir enviar os dados?
Não da para enviar só com o pc, se o mantermos ligado?
Para publicar em paginas como a que vozes publicam (meteoclimatic, weather underground) e necessário inscrevermo-nos e aguardar por uma autorização, que pode ser negada?
Para por nestas paginas e necessário que software? E hardware para conseguirmos a transferência de dados?

obrigado pela atençao


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2010 às 12:53)

ap12b disse:


> Neste momento só ainda temos o software que veio com a estação para recolher os dados para o pc.
> Para por online é necessário outro programa?
> Já ouvi falar no meteohub… mas segundo o que li precisa-mos de um linksys para conseguir enviar os dados?
> Não da para enviar só com o pc, se o mantermos ligado?
> ...



Sim, dá para enviar os dados pra net apenas com o pc ligado, simplesmente têm que procurar um software que vos permita ligar à internet, pois o programa que vem com a estação (penso eu) não dá.

Quanto ao meteoclimatic os procedimentos são outros e nem todos os softwares trazem a opção de enviar dados pra lá, já weather wunderground, é diferente, só precisam de se registar e ter o software certo para enviar os dados pra lá.

Não é necessário grande hardware, apenas um pc ligado à net.


----------



## Breitling (12 Mai 2010 às 13:32)

Só um comentário : Meteoclimatic admite dados gerados pelos mais três programas habituais: Weather Display, Virtual Weather Station e Weatherlink, além de Meteohub. E proximamente também Cumulus.


----------

